# Will lying around really delay labor??



## Mahogany

Hey ladies,

Will lying down a lot delay my labor? Just wondering because I do lie down or sit in bed.....I usually work 4hours and then go straight to my bed once I get home.

The reason is that I am very big and uncomfortable now...so I toss and turn a lot and need the room to shift positions. 

But I don't want to delay my labor has time progresses.


----------



## aladrian

Huh, interesting question. Unfortunately I have no idea. 

All I can say is that I would think it would make sense that it might delay labor as typically bed rest is the first thing that doctor's recommend to women that are having issues so I would suspect that they (doctor's) think that this type of resting would delay labor, but I have nothing to base this on & am only theorizing.


----------



## CocoaOne

Its probably not ideal. Before labour starts (the weeks leading up to it) it helps to be more upright and active because gravity is helping baby push down on your cervix which helps it start to dilate. But I don't think it will necessarily 'delay' your labour starting. However- it definitely will slow things down when you're in early and active labour xc


----------



## flame

I think when your going into labour it wont matter whether your resting or not, its when your in active labour they advise not lying on your back as the baby struggles to get round the U bend shape it creates,


----------



## cupcake

na i dont think so, when those babies are ready to come they will, dont lie down all day long cos thats not good for anyone, getting some exercises gets the blood flowing and muscles working but you certainly dont have to worry about taking a daily nap , infact do! when your babies are born you wont have the time!


----------



## jaybee

Lying down ALOT can cause the baby to shift to a back to back position, which is painful when actualy giving birth. But as long as your not constantly on your back then it should be ok. My MW suggested that from 35 weeks, start leaning forwards regualarly through the day, such as over a poof or the back of the sofa or birthing ball. That position puts the uterus into a more natural position to start engaging the baby and prevent the back to back. 
I sleep every afternoon for a couple of hours every afternoon as well as I am huge and have real trouble sleeping at night now. MW said this was not a problem..better to get well rested then not!


----------



## rensben

I sure hope it does! I'm on bed rest for the rest of my pregnancy to delay premature labour!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

no it doesnt delay labour, labour starts as a result of your hormone level dropping, which has nothing to do with you lying down, or standing on your head! When you go into labour , there will be no stopping it! I rested a lot in all my pregnancies by your stage and went before my due date with all but my last whom was one day overdue.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Once in Labour it is a good idea to keep as active as possible, and keeping upright lets gravity do its thing.

Not sure if this also works to start labour...

That said excerise, like long walks, is often recommended for over-due mothers to help bring on labour, and as someone else said bedrest is recommended to help stop premature labour (could be a gravity issue again thou)


----------

